# Seriously disturbing CD covers



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


A cello can express many shades of feeling, but evil is something I never associated with it. I do hope that isn't a recording of the Dvorak concerto. Of course Lara St. John could wear Bach's unaccompanied violin as a brassiere over her otherwise naked adolescent-looking form, so I guess they'll try anything.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> A cello can express many shades of feeling, but evil is something I never associated with it. I do hope that isn't a recording of the Dvorak concerto. Of course Lara St. John could wear Bach's unaccompanied violin as a brassiere over her otherwise naked adolescent-looking form, so I guess they'll try anything.


I was surprised to find that St. John is 45 years old.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


I would refuse to buy that, horrible.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


She's kind of cute, I don't see how that's disturbing


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
I am rather interested what was the reasoning behind such a bizzare choice, especially when I think that more than one person had to approve this cover or at least I think so. Quite puzzling.

I would've liked to be a fly on the wall during this brainstorming session.

Though during 70's pictures with fried eggs on classical cd covers were perfectly acceptable, so why not this. Still, a little bit too tacky and edgy? for my taste.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Given the choice between this cover and the usual boring landscape paintings, I'd rather have this one.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
oh, come on you are not serious! I love landscape paintings on my covers. To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I find this one to be seriously disturbing, especially with all the wood splinters.










Yes, St. Matthew's Passion is ultimately about suffering and death, but this is just very much in-your-face.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Ha! It's the Isenheim Altarpiece by Matthias Grünewald, which was painted essentially while Luther was writing his theses.
Apparently, Grünewald also made the scourging wounds look like bubonic plague sores, since a plague was also ravaging the area during the time.
Personally, I don't mind the blood and gore. It's quite an amazing work of art.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Thank you for that info! I agree, it is an amazing work of art, and that is precisely why it has a disturbing effect. Some Christian artists of that era had a mindset that is just difficult for a modern man to relate to. I find some lines in Bach's Cantatas which deal with sin and misery to be somewhat disconcerting in the same way (can't think of any examples right now), but they are most certainly great art.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


It's scary indeed... worst photoshop abuse ever


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I was surprised to find that St. John is 45 years old.


She did that cover many years ago. I have that CD, however, that is not the reason I bought it. It was a gift!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


This is marketing than anything else. I am sure we buy CDs to listen to the music not to look at the photos on the cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What kind of marketing? I would avoid that CD and if the music was that desirable, maybe do a digital download, which I normally don't do, but I can't stand that cover.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Florestan said:


> What kind of marketing? I would avoid that CD and if the music was that desirable, maybe do a digital download, which I normally don't do, but I can't stand that cover.


Part of marketing is positioning the product to stand out from the crowd. I think the cover does it job of what it suppose to do.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

pcnog11 said:


> Part of marketing is positioning the product to stand out from the crowd.


Stand out from the crowd I understand. Put off the crowd is another thing.

There have been a couple CDs that I flat-out haven't purchased because the cover was so offensive. And there is a download of a song I have which is from an album which has a questionable cover, and every time I play it, that stupid cover photo comes up, so I have to make sure my phone is in my pocket so people won't think I'm a deviate.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The Isenheim Altarpiece, by Matthias Grünewald, was painted for the Monastery of St. Anthony in Isenheim near Colmar, which specialized in hospital work. The Antonine monks of the monastery were noted for their care of plague sufferers as well as their treatment of skin diseases, such as ergotism. The image of the crucified Christ is pitted with plague-type sores, showing patients that Jesus understood and shared their afflictions. Ergotism or the effect of long-term ergot poisoning resulting from a fungal infection of rye and other grain, led to convulsive symptoms, hallucinations (ala Saint Anthony), and gangrenous infections of (and loss of) limbs. There are two images from the life of Saint Anthony among the 12 panels of the Isenhein Altarpiece... including one in which Anthony is tormented with monstrous visions. Hieronymus Bosch' fantastic visions may also have been produced in response to having experienced (directly or indirectly) ergot poisoning and the accompanying LSD-like hallucinations. Bosch' greatest painting after the Garden of Eathly Delights was another triptych... of the Temptations of Saint Anthony:










Grünewald's crucifixion is unrivalled in conveying the hgorrific suffering of the crucifixion, capturing not merely the splinters and thorns in Christ's body, but also the salt-encrusted lips, the contorted and gangrenous limbs, etc... It is probably the single crucifixion that had the greatest impact on 20th century paintings of the same theme:









-Emil Nolde









-Max Beckmann









-Rico Lebrun


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally... I hate this one... because of what they did to poor Cecilia Bartoli. :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I find this one to be seriously disturbing, especially with all the wood splinters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Approved by Mel Gibson!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The central panel of the Bosch (or another one that looks exactly like it) _Temptations of St. Anthony_ is in the Museo d'Arte de Sao Paulo, the Sao Paulo (Brazil) Art Museum (or maybe all three panels are, I don't remember the side panels now). I had the privilege of seeing it shortly after 9/11 (I was in Mexico City on that day and the borders to the U.S. were closed anyway, so I continued my business trip to Argentina and then Brazil). The canvas is quite large for a Bosch and the reds in particular are so luminous, they appear as though they could have been painted yesterday.

Fascinating note Stlukesguildohio, thanks for all the information.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Morton (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not sure this is well judged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

(They were conjoined...but both are bad!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


Can you order me one.................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ She looks like a punk rock violinist!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can you order me one.................


I want one too. More appealing than Annette Funi-cello.....if that's even possible.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Florestan said:


>


I don't know what exactly that guy is doing, but he seriously needs some help!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I know we've done funny or odd covers in the past, but have we done scary ones? Here a cover that, for whatever reason, gives me the heebie-jeebies.


I agree, it's a very trashy looking photo/cover for classical music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Lenny said:


> I don't know what exactly that guy is doing, but he seriously needs some help!


Looks to me like he needs someone to pull that knife out of his back. MEDICAL ALERT!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Looks to me like he needs someone to pull that knife out of his back. MEDICAL ALERT!


It is a pin. I am thinking kind of like when I was in college and took an entomology class we had to collect insects and pin them into a display like this:


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know about disturbing, but definitely unflattering:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This one is not that bad, seen as it's a reflecting the work.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The cover of James MacMillan's "The Berserking" on RCA is rather scary... :O


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

calvinpv said:


> I don't know about disturbing, but definitely unflattering:


I agree, Japanese print would've looked better. Photo gives too much detail of a hairy chest..colourfull kimono would've improved the image somewhat I believe. Though the light is wrong anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

calvinpv said:


> I don't know about disturbing, but definitely unflattering:


Is that Kagel himself?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
By the way what culture this 'exotica' supposed to represent? I assumed Japanese, but now I think it can be anything else asian.


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

I find the "pun" annoying

LK


----------

